# Florida Winery Fest November 12 & 13, 2011



## ciderguy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello...if anyone is interested there will be the following event in Bradenton, FL:

Rosa Fiorelli Winery will be hosting a “Holiday Local Food and Wine Fest” November 12 & 13, 2011 from 12 Noon - 4 PM! 

The Winery will be offering visitors a chance to enjoy Florida Wines and Local Artisan Foods. Listen to Italian-American Music while strolling in a lovely vineyard setting. Stuff for Children too!

$20 / person (1 Day Admission) entitles you a sampling of four Florida Wines (MUST BE 21 years old) and Door Prizes! Children Free with Adult! 

Admission is Limited buy Tickets online at fiorelliwinery dot com!

4250 County Road 675 E
Bradenton, FL 34211
Tel: (941) 322-0976 


It seems that there is never much going on in my neck of the woods but here is an opportunity to try Florida Wines!

Regards,
Ciderguy


----------

